# Do I "seem" ENFJ?



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, so for the second time, I've set my type to ENFJ. (The first time, I think I just did it to troll their board...or..er, nevermind. lol)

But I changed it due to my obvious Fe, my obvious N, and my refreshing humility in comparison to a majority percentage of NTs (many of whom falsely believe themselves to be intellectually superior to others). (Not that arrogance is a prerequisite to being an NT, traits are just an enhancing factor to the decision I made based on my function/dichotomy usage). 

Anyway, since messing around on their boards, they seem like different animals to me. Overly romantic/mushy, too focused on relationships, etc (my vice is thinking about money and my business all the time...I see myself as a born entrepreneur). Too "cuddly" and worried about "doing the right thing". Not that that's a bad thing, but it's not the way I really operate. *shrug* 

Then again, facts are facts. I gots the Fe. I gots the Se. I gots the Ti. And I gots the N. So I concluded ENFJ. I've got so many posts, it's inevitable that you know of me. So do I "come off" like an ENFJ? 

*NOTES*

* Other standby options were ESTP and INFJ. But INFJs seem to think differently as well, so I might be ESTP after all.
* I have VERY little Si and nearly no Fi. So this rules out any type of SJ, ENTP, or ExFP.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

I haven't read that much of your posting, but a glance at the previous attempts you made at typing yourself suggests that your Fe is not as obvious as you think.

So, what so wrong with ENTP? Really? :tongue:

ENTP is NeTiFeSi, so it fits with you claiming more Fe than you have, and accounts very well for both your Ne and your Ti, both of which seem clear to me. The ENTP type as a stereotype also seems to fit well with you, as far as I can see. Ok, you claim to have more Se than Si - sure, why not, you're an extravert. Nah, I'm not convinced.

And, seriously, you are not an ENFJ, if I know anything about that type.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't think you are either, God.

ESTP is a possibility. Still has Fe as tertiary. But then your vagueness when confronted with a blueberry on the floor....doesn't fit.

Whateva. I spend a bit of time with ENFJs. I don't think you are.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Nah, I don't think you are. I have a couple of ENFJ friends, and even though every person is different, you don't seem like one at all. I think you should look at ESTP like you suggested.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

alfreda said:


> ESTP is a possibility. Still has Fe as tertiary. But then your vagueness when confronted with a blueberry on the floor....doesn't fit.


Good point. There's a reason I have that golf backpack pic in my sig. The lack of common sense in it = story of my life. :crazy:


----------



## PaintingThoreau (Oct 5, 2010)

OK - if you see someone like a very loved old friend do you get this warm happy feeling that just makes you want to rush up to them and hug them?

If not, you are probably not an ENFJ. We are like Burmese or Tonkinese cats....we LOVE hoomans...


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

penchant said:


> I haven't read that much of your posting, but a glance at the previous attempts you made at typing yourself suggests that your Fe is not as obvious as you think.
> 
> So, what so wrong with ENTP? Really? :tongue:
> 
> ...


lol. ENTP stereotype? Are you effin' kidding me? That's one of the reasons I disowned my previously-claimed ENTP-ness. (no, not PENIS...P-ness. Sick pigs...)

I've got nothing against ENTPs. I just don't see myself as intellectually superior to anyone, and 99% of the ones I see admit otherwise. That and I don't go around spouting off all my ideas. I'm too paranoid about them being stolen before I patent them. ;-P The thought of all the potential profits I could lose just kills me. So, nope. I keep my ideas in my mind. (Ni? Another point for ENFJ and/or ESTP)

Oh, and my Fe...I don't go around picking arguments with everyone (like ENTPs are reputed to). I have the type of common sense that says, "If a professor is irritable and impatient, publicly challenging him in a class of 200 when it's almost time for lecture to be over (and the next class to come in) will only piss him off. And you don't want to piss off anyone who can demolish or enhance your GPA at their leisure."


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

PaintingThoreau said:


> OK - if you see someone like a very loved old friend do you get this warm happy feeling that just makes you want to rush up to them and hug them?
> 
> If not, you are probably not an ENFJ. We are like Burmese or Tonkinese cats....we LOVE hoomans...


I'll be excited and want to get in touch. I'm always curious about how/where people end up (and I compare myself to that), and it's always fun to share hilarious stories and memories. (Though oddly enough, I don't like reminiscing for too long. I hate being stuck in the past, and don't like to think about it much. Must be my lack of Si.)

But I'm not really a hugging person. Hugs annoy me for some reason. But I do hug if someone offers the hug, because it's simple social etiquette. But in my mind, I'm rolling my eyes and growling. lol

But technically, I'm still in the ENFJ running!


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

I've read some posts of you. Your sense of humor (particularly your avatar) isn't quite ENFJish in my opinion. Hugging isn't a favorite of mine, either. Maybe you're just a different kind of ENFJ. But ESTP sounds good for me.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

jdmn said:


> I've read some posts of you. Your sense of humor (particularly your avatar) isn't quite ENFJish in my opinion. Hugging isn't a favorite of mine, either. Maybe you're just a different kind of ENFJ.


You mean enriching an [email protected] hungry wee liddle fox with milk doesn't appeal to ENFJs? :wink:

:tongue:

Actually, I'm getting bored of that avatar anyway.


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

God said:


> You mean enriching an [email protected] hungry wee liddle fox with milk doesn't appeal to ENFJs? :wink:
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> Actually, I'm getting bored of that avatar anyway.


I ENFJ likezz cute liddle fox drinkin cow milky milk *.* not ugly dirty pervy bearzz :dry:


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 7, 2010)

Well I would straighten you out on that but I have no idea what a ENFJ is like.
I am still trying to fiqure out if I really am a ENFP. I have always had an Entrepreneur like spirit too. Tell me do you finish everything you start?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Sojourner said:


> Well I would straighten you out on that but I have no idea what a ENFJ is like.
> I am still trying to fiqure out if I really am a ENFP. I have always had an Entrepreneur like spirit too. Tell me do you finish everything you start?


I sure do. I've got my first eBook up on my website and for sale!! :happy: Plus, I already made some sales!

(An ebook for people with weak social skills.)


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Your username is "God". That doesn't exactly scream ENFJ.:wink:

But hey, I don't know you too well. You may well be. Don't judge a PerCafe member by her username, and all...

I know some ESTP's; you do kind of give off that vibe. But don't rule out ENTP either...as you say, you don't _have_ to be intellectually arrogant to be a Rational. It just helps.:wink:


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

God said:


> lol. ENTP stereotype? Are you effin' kidding me? That's one of the reasons I disowned my previously-claimed ENTP-ness. (no, not PENIS...P-ness. Sick pigs...)
> 
> I've got nothing against ENTPs. I just don't see myself as intellectually superior to anyone, and 99% of the ones I see admit otherwise. That and I don't go around spouting off all my ideas. I'm too paranoid about them being stolen before I patent them. ;-P The thought of all the potential profits I could lose just kills me. So, nope. I keep my ideas in my mind. (Ni? Another point for ENFJ and/or ESTP)
> 
> Oh, and my Fe...I don't go around picking arguments with everyone (like ENTPs are reputed to). I have the type of common sense that says, "If a professor is irritable and impatient, publicly challenging him in a class of 200 when it's almost time for lecture to be over (and the next class to come in) will only piss him off. And you don't want to piss off anyone who can demolish or enhance your GPA at their leisure."


So you've got some social graces. You don't trust everyone and their dog with your all of your ideas. You know to keep your mouth shut when you gain from it. Good. I think you are comparing yourself more to a parody of an ENTP than a type description. I mean, balanced and mature ENTPs do actually exist - you could be one.

And no, keeping your ideas to yourself does not make you more Ni. Sorry.



nevermore said:


> you don't _have_ to be intellectually arrogant to be a Rational. It just helps.:wink:


So, you're still ENTP in my mind. Of course you know yourself better than I do, but you did ask for other people's opinions. :tongue:


----------



## Jerick (Mar 19, 2010)

> The lack of common sense in it = story of my life.





God said:


> Oh, and my Fe...I don't go around picking arguments with everyone (like ENTPs are reputed to). *I have the type of common sense* that says, "If a professor is irritable and impatient, publicly challenging him in a class of 200 when it's almost time for lecture to be over (and the next class to come in) will only piss him off. And you don't want to piss off anyone who can demolish or enhance your GPA at their leisure."


Sounds like Si common sense, to me. Not Fe.

You also use a lot of Ti in your explanations, which is something ENFJs generally try to avoid, because people feel uncomfortable using their 4th function. Kind of like ENTPs and Si.



God said:


> And I'm actually not "projecting" - speaking for myself, I wouldn't really notice or care about strangers and how they cope/retreat. I was just analyzing your statement. Don't be so defensive, it makes you sound like an F. xD Anyway, when I'm shopping, I'm too busy nosing around at what fat people put in their shopping carts.
> 
> But whatever, it's your thoughts (or feeeeewings?), not mine. :laughing:


The Fe is not strong, in this one, my young padawan.

Only an ENTP could convince themselves of being an ENFJ after saying something like that. It's the dominant Ne with Ti combo, with a low Si.

You keep ranting and raving about the intellectual stuff, but most ENTPs aren't pipe smoking intellectuals. You are probably finding a higher concentration of them here on the forums, because the other ones don't spend time on places like this, especially the highly extroverted ones. (the idea that ENTPs are the most introverted of the extroverts, was most likely created by the forum using ENTPs with introvert tendencies). Even most of the more intellectual types of ENTPs don't usually bother with internet forums.

Anyway, the concentration of intellectuals being more common on these forums, goes for all of the types. TreeBob seems to think of himself as an intellectual, and he's an ESTP. ESTPs usually don't like theorizing. Now all I need to do is find an ESFP with an avatar of someone smoking a pipe, and I'll have this point set in stone. I know there are INTPs that don't care about this stuff, and we're supposedly the ones that care about theories the most.

I didn't realize there were so many people here that considered themselves intellectuals. Unless you're basing that on them calling other people stupid? But you'll find that is common with any T type.


God said:


> Being serious now - I've known more than enough NT morons. There's no shortage of them on these forums.


:laughing:

This thread == ENTP variety moral crusade / boredom

A lot of the comments on this forum about stereotypical INTP behaviors bothered me, so I tried to fit myself into a different type awhile ago, but I couldn't find one that fit better. My entire young life I had been told I was stupid / weird by the SJs, STPs and NTJs in my family (the entire family is SJ, with a couple of NTJs on my mom's side and a couple of STPs on my dad's). Then I joined the Marine Corps and was told I was stupid / a pot head by the STJs and STPs. I even had my ESFJ mom read the INTP profile so she could understand where I was coming from and she said "that makes you sound weird, Jerick" *raised eyebow*. But now I come to these forums and suddenly I'm considered smart because I put on this INTP title. Pretty damn funny. Perception of intelligence is really decided by what the person considers valuable. I think, with being in my situations, that I've always tried to cultivate other skills, which is why being associated with some of the INTP stereotypes don't fit.


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 7, 2010)

*social skills vrs a yearning heart.*

( Qoute: I sure do. I've got my first eBook up on my website and for sale!! Plus, I already made some sales!

(An ebook for people with weak social skills.) )

Really! I don't know if I really have weak social skills. It is just that as soon as they something mean or make fun of someone less fortunate my heart breaks again and that doesn't feel good. I wistfully start thinking of the day when God takes us away and everyone is nice and encouraging. Does your book address anything like that?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Sojourner said:


> ( Qoute: I sure do. I've got my first eBook up on my website and for sale!! Plus, I already made some sales!
> 
> (An ebook for people with weak social skills.) )
> 
> Really! I don't know if I really have weak social skills. It is just that as soon as they something mean or make fun of someone less fortunate my heart breaks again and that doesn't feel good. I wistfully start thinking of the day when God takes us away and everyone is nice and encouraging. Does your book address anything like that?


Thing is, ENFPs have an excellent sense of humor. We don't just sit there and cry when people are being rude. We can give it right back. 

And I'm an entrpenuer and have crazy follow through in many things.


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 7, 2010)

*Sensitive ENFP*

Perhaps I am an extra sensitive ENFP? I do find humor in most things and peoples ideas and perceptions. And I do speak up for what is right and always for the underdog. But does not help my breaking heart any.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Coulda fooled me. I was thinkin you were ENFJ the whole time.


----------

